# I don't know how this got published...



## Panzermanathod (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2882193

I swear to god this isn't fake.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it wrong that I was drawn to the Stephen Colbert book behind it? LOL


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2009)

wat


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 6, 2009)

wat


----------



## Ricky (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember the article about this.  It's supposed to be a bunch of random fursuiters humping each other, I think.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2009)

A pop-up book!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

Srsly.

OP, go Ray Bradbury on that thing.  Please.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Oct 6, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I remember the article about this.  It's supposed to be a bunch of random fursuiters humping each other, I think.



It is.



> A pop-up book!



Although the only thing that would pop up is what the whole in the cover was meant for.




> OP, go Ray Bradbury on that thing.  Please.



In what context? The only one I can go by is something like "what if", but the whole "society thinking furries have sex in fursuits, etc" is already here so... yeah.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> In what context?



451 degrees of context.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh dear, it's on Amazon.

And "What do customers ultimately buy after viewing this item?" Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: The Classic Regency Romance - Now With Ultraviolent Zombie Mayhem!

Sounds like something you'd find at Spencer's.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh...

But then I'd have to buy the book.

And I don't think I could... I want to keep my dignity. 

And If I burned it in the store risk burning books that may actually be good. Like "I am America, and you can too!"

Edit: Ninja'd by Ariel


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder who the fuckheads who bought that book are.


----------



## Miklagard (Oct 6, 2009)

4chan douche bags most likely. I can see it happening.


----------



## Adamada (Oct 6, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2009)

You fool! You'll kill us all!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> 4chan douche bags most likely. I can see it happening.



Not that they would ever admit to actually buying it.

Fuck, I don't think ANYone in their right mind would admit to buying it.

The OP's original question of "How did this get published" still echoes around in my skull.  I'm baffled.  Nobody wants to read/see this crap.

SUPAR ULTIMATE EDIT: You didn't see a thing.  Not a damn thing.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 6, 2009)

Huh.  Strategically placed hole.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 6, 2009)

*Product Description*
 Birds do it, bees do it, but no one does it like furries do it. Long an underground cult phenomenon, furries - people who dress up in furry animal costumes and role play - have gone global, holding conventions where furries from around the world can meet and mingle. Photographer Michael Cogliantry captures the kinky, intimate side of the furry subculture - an elephant and a donkey, a chicken and a fox, caught in flagrante delicto. The playful board-book format opens with a peek-a-boo ring of fur on the cover, inviting the reader into the 'illicit' and hysterically funny world of furverts.

lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2009)

How many were sold?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2009)

it got published thru Strategically placed holes


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang, what is this world coming to?

PS: I can't log in to post a comment on the picture.


----------



## Hir (Oct 6, 2009)

(with pictures)


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 6, 2009)

All I can say to that is...
_"Fucking furries."_


----------



## tbohn (Oct 6, 2009)

*Wow... that's all I have to say about that...

It reminds me when Madonna published a book called "Sex" only I'm guessing that one was more popular and in all probability, cheaper than this one. I really hope that the author is an anarchist or something and he donates all of his royalties.*


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wat


 This.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Let's say you enjoy Star Trek. A lot of people do, just regular people like you and me. Some might be a bit geeky, but on the whole are good people with friends and jobs. Then someone mentions "Trekkies", people who dress up weird and have no social skills. Now imagine the Comic Book Guy from The SImpsons. Every tv show, every group of enthusiasts are going to have a couple of weirdos in their bunch who give the regular guys a bad name. Now imagine that a photographer dressed his friends (who don't watch Star Trek) up as Klingons, put them in sexually compromising positions, took photos, and published a book entitled, "This is Star Trek." Now let's pretend very few people had ever heard of Star Trek, but their first impression was this book. If you were a regular guy who liked Star Trek and saw this book, wouldn't you feel insulted? This is exactly what's happening here. "Furries" are geeks who like the idea of animal-people. Bugs Bunny, werewolves, make-believe creatures, whatever. And we've got some embarassing members of humanity in our ranks, like every other group of enthusiasts. Mr. Cogliantry hired some people and some cheap-looking costumes and is basically exploiting our reputation for his own profit. There's no artistic integrity here. Save your money. Go to the photography section of a bookstore, and buy something by a real photographer who's got a sense of taste, ethics and aesthetics. And I guarantee the best books will have more than 24 pages.



bbbbb
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB-


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 7, 2009)

This looks like a fine piece of modern literature.

I choose to pretend the "verts" refers to skateboarding.  This is a book about furry skateboarders who SOUL SKATE; they skate for themselves NOT A SPONSOR!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

everybodys talkin about
exploitation
masurbation
cleberaton

im gonna go lie down im tired


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2009)

Old news?

If this the book I think it is, I exchanged amusing emails with the person who made the book, and pissed him off. That was fun. Cool logic, and I pointed out how he was exploiting a fandom based on a minority member for his own profit, and how there is no artistic value or integrity in his book. He made it for a cheap buck. Just like Tyra Banks, he too does not care what effect it has on the suiters out there who have to keep dealing with this extreme minority being brought up flashed around.

Seriously though, I love how easy it is to publish books these days. (sarcasm). Anyone can do it. They need no talent. In this case, someone went on Ebay and bought crappy China made animal costumes, posed people in sexual poses, and then made a book.

And we wonder why crap like Twilight makes it into the published sphere. Or Eragon. You don't need talent. All you need is the money to get it published.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Old news?
> 
> If this the book I think it is, I exchanged amusing emails with the person who made the book, and pissed him off. That was fun. Cool logic, and I pointed out how he was exploiting a fandom based on a minority member for his own profit, and how there is no artistic value or integrity in his book. He made it for a cheap buck. Just like Tyra Banks, he too does not care what effect it has on the suiters out there who have to keep dealing with this extreme minority being brought up flashed around.
> 
> ...



ICE BURN! Seriously.


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> This looks like a fine piece of modern literature.
> 
> I choose to pretend the "verts" refers to skateboarding.  This is a book about furry skateboarders who SOUL SKATE; they skate for themselves NOT A SPONSOR!



BRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNKKKKK

Edit: KKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Qoph (Oct 7, 2009)

I SMELL NOBEL PRIZE


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

Aden said:


> BRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNKKKKK
> 
> Edit: KKKKKKKKKK



Fucking fruit booters 


Skate and Destroy


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Old news?
> 
> If this the book I think it is, I exchanged amusing emails with the person who made the book, and pissed him off. That was fun. Cool logic, and I pointed out how he was exploiting a fandom based on a minority member for his own profit, and how there is no artistic value or integrity in his book. He made it for a cheap buck. Just like Tyra Banks, he too does not care what effect it has on the suiters out there who have to keep dealing with this extreme minority being brought up flashed around.
> 
> ...


That was colder than Mel Gibson's career.


----------



## Ziff (Oct 9, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> How many were sold?


 2


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I wonder who the fuckheads who bought that book are.



Furries?


----------

